# Omega F300



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Have started negotiations on a plated f300, it runs but is on a leather strap, guy wants Â£100 for it. does that seem fair to you, i normally wear autos and haven't had any experience of these


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I like that. Needs a wipe over with the cape cod, but looks good. It working ok? If its owt like my f300 cone it'll do its battery in 12mths though...) I can live with that as I love the hum.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

the guy says it works so thats a plus, will hopefully arrive later in the week so will add pics then, for now have to endure the waiting game


----------



## jakej106 (Mar 25, 2013)

one of the few older Omegas i am keen on .. the worst Omegas are the ones where there that little button in the crown to change the time... im always there for hours..


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

ahh the push button quartz, i had one of those a few weeks ago but ended up for sale


----------



## jakej106 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thomasr said:


> ahh the push button quartz, i had one of those a few weeks ago but ended up for sale


yes Satan incarnated


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Wasn't that bad. Probs would have kept if worked properly, but am intolerant of watches that don't work that i cannot fix so had to go


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Make sure the date is working; its difficult to get spares for is my understanding.

Seen quite a few on the bay that I was tempted by until I noticed that the date was bust.


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Yep, don't do the back and forth dance when setting the date. That accelerates wear on the part. IMHO, that price isn't bad for a running Omega f300. I paid $80 for a beautiful NOS Titus that wasn't running. The Omega name, of course, demands more money. Do you know anything about the service history?


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Oliverb said:


> Yep, don't do the back and forth dance when setting the date. That accelerates wear on the part. IMHO, that price isn't bad for a running Omega f300. I paid $80 for a beautiful NOS Titus that wasn't running. The Omega name, of course, demands more money. Do you know anything about the service history?


Agree thats a good price if its in reasonable condition. These things are getting rarer and its an unusual watch for the collection; worth it.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Bought it. Case is a little tired so will have that redone but the mechanism is fully working with functioning date change. Love the sweep on the second hand on these


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice...just needs the correct size battery : 344.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Noted and changed, now just for some casework


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great pick up!

Silverhawk on here (Paul at electric watches) will service it for you, for a very reasonable sum.


----------

